# Terry extended 6yrs 50 million$



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/14948129.htm


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

good, i was hoping you guys would keep him to make another run


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Great :cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Everything is falling in place, next year I have a good feeling


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Sounds sincere - makes the possibilty of another team coming in during the next couple of weeks and trumping Cuban's offer more remote. 

:clap:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dayum! I wasnt ecpecting 6 years. This is shocking. $50mil is good for 6 years.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Jason Terry made a great choice coming back to the Mavs because I said so. So.. yay for Jason Terry


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Does the Finley contract make any of you think differently about these long-term deals?


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Does the Finley contract make any of you think differently about these long-term deals?


No because Finley's contract was a max deal. I don't see anyone but Dirk being maxed out in Dallas for a while.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

So Terry made about $7.5 million last year, and will average out at about $8.33 million with this deal. Terrific deal for the Mavs. He could have easily gotten $10+ million on the open market.


----------



## travel_monkeys (Feb 22, 2006)

This signing sounds good on the surface but deep down it shows again that Mark Cuban runs his team like a fan, not like an owner should. Giving a 6-year deal to a 28 y/o shooting guard in a point guard's body? Jason Terry was 41st in assists, and DEAD LAST in rebounds among all NBA starters. He's a nice player but come on. Cuban, AGAIN, let his emotionality get in the way of sound judgment. Sure, the Mavs might win the title next year. But Cuban's immaturity hurts the team almost as much as his money helps them. I'm convinved they would have beaten Miami if Cuban's whining hadn't distracted his team. Before you knew it the Mavs were whining about the refs too and then it was all over.


----------



## travel_monkeys (Feb 22, 2006)

Chaos said:


> So Terry made about $7.5 million last year, and will average out at about $8.33 million with this deal. Terrific deal for the Mavs. He could have easily gotten $10+ million on the open market.


Not for SIX years, he couldn't. The Mavs will be underpaying him next year but way overpaying him by the end of the deal.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know about the length of this deal. 6 years is a long time, especially when Devin could actually be better than him in 3.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i saw him tonight. No lie. He was in WA. Renton, WA to be specific. He was at this upscale bowling alley... 

he looked short and skinny... its always nice seein a celebrity in person.. haha.. me and my friends were standing around looking at what his next move was for 45 minns


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Congrats on a great re-signing, and 6yr/50mil is a great deal for a guy of JET's talent.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

travel_monkeys said:


> Not for SIX years, he couldn't. The Mavs will be underpaying him next year but way overpaying him by the end of the deal.


Lets see, he's your 2nd best player, and one of the most clutch players in the league, and he's only 28.. You don't let that kind of player get away, especially if it only takes $8.33 million to keep him.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

J.Terry is having a party right now up at Lake Washington on a big boat to celebrate his new contract. A friend is at the party... lucky guy!


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Great deal for the Mavs. Terry would have easily gotten $10 million a season in the open market (although only for 5 years).


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

HORNETSFAN said:


> Terry would have easily gotten $10 million a season in the open market (although only for 5 years).


That's 50M, either way. 

Do you pay more for a guy short term, or pay him less per year - but resulting in the same payoff?


----------

